

Silicon Valley's Disruption Deficit Disorder - hellacious
http://blogs.hbr.org/haque/2010/09/silicon_valleys_disruption_def.html

======
maigret
On a side note, I wonder how much the German engineering innovation is
producing worth of value compared to the Silicon Valley. German companies
rarely call themselves startup but there are quite a lot small to middle
technology companies there doing interesting work, while mostly around
mechanics, electro-technics or green techs.

